# Trackman Still Available?



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Trackman Track Cleaner is still for sale?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No update in their status, indefinite hold on production. I wrote something up about several track cleaners on this page: 

*[url]http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/track-cleaning-mainmenu-272* [/url]

You might find an alternative on my page.

Regards, Greg


----------

